
Stanford May Have Just Cured Alzheimer’s - ph0rque
http://www.rodmartin.org/happy-new-year-stanford-may-just-cured-alzheimers/
======
lisper
This is old news (and linkbait):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8749691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8749691)

